# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  معرفی رشته ی روانشناسی

## ebi2018

*معرفی رشته ی روانشناسی






ديباچه:


تا  80 سال پيش روانشناسي را مطالعه روح و روان و روانشناس را فردي مي‌دانستند  كه رويداد‌هاي دروني،‌ ذهني و مغزي را مثل تصورات، خاطرات،‌ افكار و  احساسات مطالعه مي‌كند.طبق اين تعريف، روانشناسي شاخه‌اي از ذهني‌ترين بخش  دانش انسان؛ يعني فلسفه بود. اما از اوايل قرن بيستم و با پيشرفت سريع دو  علم زيست‌شناسي و فيزيك،‌ روانشناسي نيز مطالعه ذهني (زندگي رواني) را كنار  گذاشت و به مشاهده و مطالعه رفتار موجودات پرداخت. البته هنوز نيز  روانشناسان فرآيندهاي ذهني را مطالعه مي‌كنند اما اين كار را نه به صورت  ثبت شخصي ادراكات و احساسات بلكه به شيوه عيني و علمي انجام  مي‌دهند.متأسفانه‌ هنوز در كشور ما بسياري‌ از مردم‌، روانشناسي‌ را با  كف‌بيني‌ و احضار روح‌ يكي‌ مي‌دانند و ما مي‌بينيم‌ كه‌ كتاب‌هايي‌ با  موضوعات‌ فوق‌، به‌ عنوان‌ كتاب‌هاي‌ روانشناسي‌، فروش‌ فوق‌العاده‌اي‌  دارند. در حالي‌ كه‌ روانشناسي‌ شاخه‌اي‌ از علوم‌ زيستي‌ است‌ كه‌ هم‌ به‌  مطالعه‌ عيني‌ رفتار قابل‌ مشاهده‌ مي‌پردازد و هم‌ به‌ فهم‌ و درك‌  فرآيندهاي‌ ذهني‌ كه‌ مستقيماً قابل‌ مشاهده‌ نبوده‌ و براساس‌ داده‌هاي‌  رفتاري‌ و عصب‌ زيست‌شناختي‌ قابل‌ استنباط‌ است‌، توجه‌ دارد. رشته‌  روانشناسي‌ در مقطع‌ كارشناسي‌  داراي‌ 4 گرايش‌ باليني‌، آموزش‌ كودكان‌ استثنايي‌، صنعتي‌ و سازماني‌ و  عمومي‌ است‌. در اين ميان روانشناسي‌ باليني‌ خدمات‌ تشخيص‌ و درمان‌  (روان‌ درماني‌) را به‌ افرادي‌ كه‌ دچار رفتارهاي‌ نابهنجاري‌ مثل‌  افسردگي‌، اضطراب‌، وسواس‌، و غيره‌ هستند، ارائه‌ مي‌دهد كه‌ اين‌ خدمات‌  در سه‌ زمينه‌ تشخيص‌، درمان‌ و پيشنهادِ روش‌هايي‌ براي‌ پيشگيري‌ از  معضلات‌ و ناهنجاري‌هاي‌ رفتاري‌ ارائه‌ مي‌شود. روانشناسي‌ صنعتي‌ و  سازماني‌ نيز يافته‌هاي‌ روانشناسي‌ را در تمام‌ محيط‌هاي‌ كاري‌ به‌ كار  مي‌برد؛ يعني‌ درباره‌ اين‌ كه‌ محيط‌ كار بايد چگونه‌ باشد تا بهترين‌  بازدهي‌ را داشته‌ باشد يا چه‌ متغيرهايي‌ در ارتباط‌ بين‌ كارفرما و كارگر  مؤثر است‌ و چه‌ عواملي‌ باعث‌ عدم‌ تفاهم‌ بين‌ كارفرما و كارگر مي‌شود،  مطالعه‌ مي‌كند. روانشناسي‌ عمومي‌ نيز به‌ مطالعه‌ كليات‌ روانشناسي‌  مي‌پردازد و روانشناسي‌ و آموزش‌ كودكان‌ استثنايي‌ كاربرد يافته‌هاي‌  روانشناسي‌ در رابطه‌ با كودكان‌ استثنايي‌ (تيزهوشان‌ و معلولين‌ جسماني‌)  است‌.

توانايي‌هاي‌ لازم :


زيست‌شناسي‌  و شيمي‌ در اين‌ رشته‌ اهميت‌ بسياري‌ دارد و بايد پايه‌ علوم‌زيستي‌  دانشجوي‌ اين‌ رشته‌ قوي‌ باشد. به‌ همين‌ دليل‌ امروزه‌ دانشجويان‌ اين‌  رشته‌ از بين‌ دو گروه‌ آزمايشي‌ علوم‌انساني‌ و علوم‌تجربي‌ پذيرفته‌  مي‌شوند. از سوي‌ ديگر آمار و رياضي‌ و زبان‌ انگليسي‌ در اين‌ رشته‌  كاربرد و اهميت‌ زيادي‌ دارد. دانشجوي‌ اين‌ رشته‌ بايد نسبت‌ به‌ اطراف‌ و  جامعه‌ خود ديد عميقي‌ داشته‌ باشد تا بتواند ظرافت‌هاي‌ رفتاري‌ افراد را  درك‌ كند‌ و به‌ ويژگي‌هاي‌ رواني‌ افراد پي‌ ببرد.

موقعيت‌ شغلي‌ در ايران :


امروزه‌  روانشناسي‌ با همه‌ جنبه‌هاي‌ زندگي‌ ما ارتباط‌ دارد و هر اندازه‌ كه‌  جامعه‌ پيچيده‌تر شود، روانشناسي‌ نيز نقش‌ مهمتري‌ در حل‌ مسائل‌ آدمي‌  برعهده‌ مي‌گيرد. اين‌ به‌ معناي‌ فرصت‌هاي‌ شغلي‌ متنوع‌ و گسترده‌ براي‌  فارغ‌التحصيلان‌ رشته‌ روانشناسي‌ است‌. به‌ گفته‌ كارشناسان‌ اين‌ رشته‌،  آينده‌ روانشناسي‌ در كشور ما روشن‌ و اميدبخش‌ است‌ و فارغ‌التحصيلان‌  اين‌ رشته‌ بايد آينده‌ خود را در فردا ببينند. چون‌ كشور ما يكي‌ از  كشورهاي‌ در حال‌ توسعه‌ است‌ و بدون‌ بهره‌گيري‌ از شاخه‌هاي‌ مختلف‌  روانشناسي‌ نمي‌تواند توسعه‌ همه‌جانبه‌ داشته‌ باشد. از سوي‌ ديگر كشور  ما، كشور جواني‌ است‌ و امروزه‌ يكي‌ از دغدغه‌هاي‌ خانواده‌ها، حفظ‌  بهداشت‌ رواني‌ و بالا بردن‌ سطح‌ دانش‌ فرزندانشان‌ مي‌باشد كه‌ اين‌ دو  مهم‌ نيز به‌ ياري‌ شاخه‌هاي‌ مختلف‌ روانشناسي‌ از جمله‌ روانشناسي‌ رشد و  روانشناسي‌ تربيتي‌ امكان‌پذير است‌. البته‌ در حال‌ حاضر فارغ‌التحصيلان‌  اين‌ رشته‌ بيشتر‌ جذب‌ آموزش‌ و پرورش‌ مي‌شوند يا در شركت‌ها و  سازمان‌ها به‌ عنوان‌ كارشناس‌ روانشناسي‌ فعاليت‌ مي‌كنند و عده‌اي‌ نيز  به‌ عنوان‌ دستيار متخصص‌ روانشناسي‌ باليني‌ يا روانپزشك‌ مشغول‌ به‌ كار  هستند.
درس‌هاي‌ اين‌ رشته‌ در طول‌ تحصيل :


دروس‌ مشترك‌ در‌ گرايش‌هاي مختلف روانشناسي :


روانشناسي‌  عمومي‌، علم‌النفس‌ از ديدگاه‌ دانشمندان‌ اسلامي‌، آمار توصيفي‌،  فيزيولوژي‌ عمومي‌، كليات‌ فلسفه‌، مباني‌ جامعه‌شناسي‌، روانشناسي‌ احساس‌  و ادراك‌، متون‌ روانشناسي‌ به‌ زبان‌ خارجي‌، آمار استنباطي‌، روش‌  تحقيق‌ در روانشناسي‌، روانشناسي‌ فيزيولوژيك‌، روانشناسي‌ تجربي‌،  روانشناسي‌ رشد، روانشناسي‌ يادگيري‌، روانشناسي‌ تربيتي‌، روانشناسي‌  اجتماعي‌، روانسنجي‌، انگيزش‌ و هيجان‌، شخصيت‌، آسيب‌شناسي‌ رواني‌،  بهداشت‌ رواني‌، روانشناسي‌ مرضي‌ كودك‌، تاريخچه‌ و مكاتب‌ روانشناسي‌.
دروس‌ تخصصي‌ گرايش‌ روانشناسي‌ باليني‌:


كاربرد  مقدماتي‌ روش‌هاي‌ تشخيص‌ باليني‌، كاربرد مقدماتي‌ روش‌هاي‌ درمان‌،  مصاحبه‌، سمينار مسائل‌ روانشناسي‌ باليني‌ در جهان‌ و ايران‌، پژوهش‌هاي‌  عملي‌ در روانشناسي‌ باليني‌، روانشناسي‌ پويايي‌ گروه‌، كليات‌  روانپزشكي‌، بررسي‌ مقدماتي‌ نظريه‌هاي‌ روان‌ درماني‌، روانشناسي‌ مشاوره‌ و راهنمايي‌، روانشناسي‌ كودكان‌ استثنايي‌.
دروس‌ تخصصي‌ گرايش‌ روانشناسي‌ عمومي‌:


طرح‌ها و‌ پژوهش‌هاي‌ آزمايشگاهي‌، مقدمات‌ نورو بسيكولوژي‌، ارزشيابي‌ شخصيت‌، روانشناسي‌ مشاوره‌  و راهنمايي‌، روانشناسي‌ هوش‌ و سنجش‌ آن‌، تفكر و زبان‌، روانشناسي‌  پويايي‌ گروه‌، روانشناسي‌ كودكان‌ استثنايي‌، سمينار در مسائل‌ روانشناسي‌  عمومي‌، اختلالات‌ يادگيري‌، روانشناسي‌ جنايي‌، پژوهش‌هاي‌ عملي‌ در  روانشناسي‌ عمومي‌.
دروس‌ تخصصي‌ گرايش‌ روانشناسي‌ استثنايي‌:


روانشناسي‌ مشاوره‌  و راهنمايي‌، نظريه‌ها و كاربرد آزمون‌هاي‌ شناختي‌، روانشناسي‌ كودكان‌  تيزهوش‌ و روش‌هاي‌ آموزش‌ آنها، روانشناسي‌ كودكان‌ عقب‌مانده‌ و روش‌هاي‌  آموزش‌ آنها، اختلالات‌ تكلم‌ و گفتار درماني‌، روانشناسي‌ تدريس‌ به‌  كودكان‌ ناشنوا، روانشناسي‌ تدريس‌ به‌ كودكان‌ نابينا، متون‌ روانشناسي‌  كودكان‌ استثنايي‌ به‌ زبان‌هاي‌ خارجي‌، بهداشت‌ رواني‌ كودكان‌ استثنايي‌  و خانواده‌، زمينه‌ پيشگيري‌ از تولد كودكان‌ عقب ‌افتاده‌، روانشناسي‌  كودكان‌ ناسازگار، روش‌هاي‌ تغيير و اصلاح‌ رفتار كودكان‌، سمينار مسائل‌  كودكان‌ استثنايي‌ در جهان‌ و ايران‌، پژوهش‌هاي‌ عملي‌ در روانشناسي‌ و  آموزش‌ كودكان‌ استثنايي‌.

منبع : پرتال دانشگاهی

*

----------


## sawyer

همون قد که آدم حسابی ممکنه توش پیداشه بعضی روانشناسا خودشون به مشاوره ی جدی نیاز دارن
رشته ایه که باید بری تا دکتراش ولی درساتو تو زندگیت پیاده نکنی چون بدبخت میشی
شخصیت اجتماعی ولی با فوق قد دکترا ها 
ولی نمیشه تو زندگی پیادش کرد
و نباید انتظار داشت همه باورت کنن
این زندگی دید مثبت نمیخواد
باید جنگید
یا باید گرگ باشی یا منتظر گرگا

----------

